# How to hide a fridge on the veranda?



## zarniwoop (6/7/13)

OK so I know this will likely get 400 pictures of camo netting etc but I have to at least ask. (not even sure if the DIY forum is the right place)

Our new house doesn't have a garage so my brew fridge along with our small chest freezer is outside on the veranda (or is it a patio when they're paved?) The Mrs thinks they're bloody ugly and I have been ordered to cover them up with something. The main requirements are it must look good and be cheap. I'm playing with either a large wooden cabinet from decking material or something rendered with blue board but neither really inspires me and both sound like a PITA.

All ideas welcome (except camo netting)


----------



## yum beer (6/7/13)

Use a selection of naked lady pictures, misses will piss herself, then you can take them off and leave fridges as they are relaxed in the knowledge SWMBO will not ask again.


----------



## seamad (6/7/13)

new mrs?


----------



## zarniwoop (6/7/13)

seamad said:


> new mrs?


nah she's only just got me trained....


----------



## Professional beer tester (6/7/13)

Paint them with 'chalkboard' paint, just cover up the chrome bits with tape before you do. Then put batch recipes on there.

Or hire a signwriter to do something fancy and ornate with them.


----------



## MastersBrewery (6/7/13)

You could blue board, with tile adhesive, and pebbles, done right you could use what ever colour and even design in words and stuff, done well it would look great


----------



## manticle (6/7/13)

Cover it with a gigantic picture of a nicer looking fridge.


----------



## Professional beer tester (6/7/13)

You could meet her halfway and stick a giant shoe-rack in front of it...


----------



## zarniwoop (6/7/13)

Professional beer tester said:


> You could meet her halfway and stick a giant shoe-rack in front of it...


Cheap remember - that would just involve buying more shoes.


----------



## Wolfman (6/7/13)

Got a pic of the area?


----------



## seamad (6/7/13)




----------



## zarniwoop (6/7/13)

Wolfman said:


> Got a pic of the area?


Sadly my pride does not allow this - when I say new house I mean 40 year old dump that just had the paving dug up to fix the septic tank.

(I'd also have someone photo shop camo netting in it  )


----------



## QldKev (6/7/13)

Wolfman said:


> Got a pic of the area?


Agreed, knowing a theme would make a difference.

I'm thinking bamboo screening.


----------



## zarniwoop (6/7/13)

QldKev said:


> Agreed, knowing a theme would make a difference.
> 
> I'm thinking bamboo screening.


That's not bad idea.

For the time being think cream coloured painted brick with small brown coloured pavers. It's going to be all rehashed in a year or two.


----------



## Wolfman (6/7/13)

Mate don't be ashamed. I live in a house that's 110 years old with no walls in the hall, lounge and dining. We don't have a ceiling in the lounge! Cold in the middle of winter I can tell you. But its character building.

A pic will not only show us, to give us some ideas, but will be a great before and after pic.


----------



## Mardoo (6/7/13)

Go dig up a couple caskets from the local boneyard. Free and oh so goth!

But seriously, scavenge lumber from building site dumpsters (or local hard rubbish collection if you have that in your area) and build the frame for a closet. You'll only have to sped money on the external sheet, hardware and paint, and if you get lucky you'll get the sheet from the site too. Or decking even


----------



## zarniwoop (6/7/13)

Wolfman said:


> Mate don't be ashamed. I live in a house that's 110 years old with no walls in the hall, lounge and dining. We don't have a ceiling in the lounge! Cold in the middle of winter I can tell you. But its character building.
> 
> A pic will not only show us, to give us some ideas, but will be a great before and after pic.


Alright at least give me a couple of days to replace the pavers....


----------



## Cocko (6/7/13)

Cover them in mirrors..... It will be all Predator like!


----------



## Batz (6/7/13)

zarniwoop said:


> OK so I know this will likely get 400 pictures of camo netting etc but I have to at least ask. (not even sure if the DIY forum is the right place)
> 
> Our new house doesn't have a garage so my brew fridge along with our small chest freezer is outside on the veranda (or is it a patio when they're paved?) The Mrs thinks they're bloody ugly and I have been ordered to cover them up with something. The main requirements are it must look good and be cheap. I'm playing with either a large wooden cabinet from decking material or something rendered with blue board but neither really inspires me and both sound like a PITA.
> 
> All ideas welcome (except camo netting)


Sorry but no good will come of this, she doesn't want them there and your going to get your ear chewed for the rest of your life.

Apart from that don't worry about it :lol:


----------



## Mattress (6/7/13)

I've built a narrow profile galvanised corrugated iron and stained timber frame to screen our rubbish bin area.
Easy to make and looks good.

Other option is to inform the wife that you will have your brew fridge where you want it and if she doesn't like it there's the door.
You'll be better off in the long run.


----------



## seamad (6/7/13)

Found my new fridge, beer taps coming out of the gun and drain unblocker thingy. $35 ...bargain.


http://www.thatsnerdalicious.com/accessories/turn-you-fridge-into-a-dalek-with-these-decals/


----------



## 431neb (6/7/13)

If only it was a (ground floor) verandah. You might have enough sub-floor space to make a trap door keezer. It aint a basement but it's cold and under your feet. The taps might look a little odd sticking out of the wall of the house though. Coat rack?


----------



## punkin (8/7/13)

No-one has mentioned the obvious?

Don't put your beer fridge on the verandah. Put it in the lounge room. If she thinks it's old and daggy looking tell her you are happy to set the savings budget for a new nioce fridge instead of pavers and reno's.

If she still doesn't like it put her on the verandah.


----------



## MartinOC (8/7/13)

What the eye don't see, the heart don't grieve.

Give us some pics.

Edit: Spelling


----------

